

Show HN: Map for programmers: Explore tech neighbourhood -- feedback please - critiq
http://technology-map.xiv.in/

======
nicolewhite
Nice! That looks like viz.js. I've been having a lot of fun with that library.

~~~
critiq
yes it is vis js (visjs.org), really nice library

------
mad5432
It is not obvious to click on node, add hover highlighting

~~~
critiq
sure, will have to check vis js to highlight on mouse over

------
critiq
it is mainly based on stackoverflow tag data, please share any comments ideas
for feature

click on nodes to expand and explore.

